# is it silly to go on a snowboarding trip solo?



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

because I found a good deal for airfare, and so far none of my friends have expressed interest (in the last 45 minutes of asking people)... but I kind of want to go, but don't think that'd be nearly as fun.

stupid lame friends.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Some of my best days out are by myself. I do love riding with a few choice buddies who I never have to wait up for, but there is something so nice about going at your own pace and doing what you want all day long with no one holding you back.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

I would do it


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've had many good days cruising by myself, but that was usually travelling with a group, but I rode alone... I'm just wondering what I'll do alone once the lifts close / cost of getting a room alone.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

get the room and drink the night away


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Shazkar said:


> Yeah, I've had many good days cruising by myself, but that was usually travelling with a group, but I rode alone... *I'm just wondering what I'll do alone once the lifts close / cost of getting a room alone.*



I am betting that it will involve you eating something, drinking something, maybe even smoking something, and then beating off to skinemax before going to sleep early to get the first tracks the next day.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I do day trips all the time on my own. but, flying and staying in a hotel is another deal altogether.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

On epic powder days I usually prefer to be alone anyways because I just pick lines and people either follow me or they don't and I might not see them the rest of the day :laugh:. Nothing as terrible as sitting at the top of the lift, waiting for friends when there is powder to be slain.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I would do it. I go on at least one solo trip per year. I love it. I really like the uninterrupted riding at my pace on whichever trails I want without having to decide by committee.

This made me laugh pretty good:


Smokehaus said:


> I am betting that it will involve you eating something, drinking something, maybe even smoking something, and then beating off to skinemax before going to sleep early to get the first tracks the next day.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The truth hurts and it is funny. I think we have all been there once or twice.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I would go. When I go with a group, I end up getting impatient waiting or doing boring lines, anyway.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I am with everyone else.. go for it, especially if its a relatively short trip. I tacked on a visit to Mammoth on top of a work trip to cali last year and fully enjoyed it. Looking in to doing the same thing to get back up to whistler this year. 

You will get more ridding in and probably feel fresher in the AM.. much easier to leave the bar after a beer and burger when you are solo versus with friends, although on many a work trip I have ended up out much later than expected when rolling solo.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

So uh, if the airfare was to SLC (never been there before... only even been west twice - Big Sky & Heavenly), for say 4 nights possibly, what would you do?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to salt lake, find a cheap place on vrbo close to the mtn and shuttle routes and go have fun... I'm sure you can find a place to chill after a day of boarding...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hell no if all your friends are worthless slackers you'll have no choice but to do it yourself(and then motivate them with you photo's videos), I did New Zealand and Winter Park by myself and had a great time!


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

^ What they all said. 9 out of 10 times I'd go alone.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Shazkar said:


> So uh, if the airfare was to SLC (never been there before... only even been west twice - Big Sky & Heavenly), for say 4 nights possibly, what would you do?


Perhaps the easiest thing to do would be to take a shuttle from the airport to Park City and base out of there. Park City has a city shuttle that takes you anywhere you need to go. You could spend a couple of days at The Canyons and a couple of days at Park City Mountain Resort.

At a slightly higher budget you could stay at The Cliff Lodge at Snowbird. That place is sick.


----------



## Gian1984 (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a trip planned to Snowmass back in Nov. with a buddy of mine. He ended up bailing 2 days before the trip! It was my first time going on a trip alone and I felt exactly how you do now. Ended up having a BLAST and met a bunch of cool people to hang and ride with. Go for it


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

six years ago i went out to whistler for week all by my lonesome. it was awesome. met a bunch of cool ppl i otherwise would never have bothered with.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that $120 airfare evaporated in the 2 hours I was thinking about it... I should've jumped on it (not a pro at buying airfare). But I might still take a solo trip regardless! The more I think about it the more enjoyable it seems. I've gone backpacking alone so why not snowboarding.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

went to Vail by myself about 3 years ago for a quick 4 day trip and it was fun. No waiting on other people to get ready in the morning, no kids to have to make happy, just me, my board, the mountain and beer. Good Times.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I go on trips by myself, most my friends are to broke to leave CO, and I hate going with people who can't keep up.. 

You can usually meet cool people on the hill to ride with, and it's fun just doing your own thing.


... But I'm kind of a loner too :dunno:


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Next time I see an airfare so cheap I gotta buy it no question! Such a noob.


----------



## efarley0129 (Oct 7, 2011)

I went to Alaska on my own and had the greatest experience of my life! AND your bound to meet some cool people on the slopes when your there. Just be friendly man, cause these chances might not happen again.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Shazkar said:


> because I found a good deal for airfare, and so far none of my friends have expressed interest (in the last 45 minutes of asking people)... but I kind of want to go, but don't think that'd be nearly as fun.
> 
> stupid lame friends.


Solo trips are awesome. Last season a really cold storm hit MM and none of my friends were down to go so I drove up alone and had 3 of the best riding days all season. Bumped into a couple locals that I know up there and rode with some strangers but spent most of the time just riding alone and I had a blast. Sometimes it's awesome to get away from your "lame friends" and just go at your own pace.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> I am betting that it will involve you eating something, drinking something, maybe even smoking something, and then beating off to skinemax before going to sleep early to get the first tracks the next day.


haha thats an intense night! But seriously, hit the bars, eat at a couple cool places, go explore the town!



HoboMaster said:


> On epic powder days I usually prefer to be alone anyways because I just pick lines and people either follow me or they don't and I might not see them the rest of the day :laugh:. Nothing as terrible as sitting at the top of the lift, waiting for friends when there is powder to be slain.


oh god, story of my life! I love going boarding with friends, but i feel bad when i cut off and pick my own lines through the trees and basically just leave them behind because they aren't quite as good as i am, and once im in the pow in the trees there is no way im stopping because i dont feel like getting stuck or sinking. On good pow days i almost would rather be alone, but i love boarding with people so much i put up with having to actually deal with people


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh god, story of my life! I love going boarding with friends, but i feel bad when i cut off and pick my own lines through the trees and basically just leave them behind because they aren't quite as good as i am, and once im in the pow in the trees there is no way im stopping because i dont feel like getting stuck or sinking. On good pow days i almost would rather be alone, but i love boarding with people so much i put up with having to actually deal with people


Same here. I hate the stop/go/stop/go "where is so-and-so" of group riding. In deep snow I like to keep moving so I don't sink and get stuck, but then it splits everyone up. Then you have to wait at the lift for everyone to regroup while watching dozens of people get on the lift around you.

One year I rode on an epic pow day with a guy who was 10 years younger than me but so out of shape that he got winded and had to rest for 5 minutes mid-run each run. Fucking mind your cardio already!


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> I am betting that it will involve you eating something, drinking something, maybe even smoking something, and then beating off to skinemax before going to sleep early to get the first tracks the next day.


truth.......


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I seems that we have more in common than just our names.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i do concur good sir


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I long for the days I used to ride by myself, people suck. Except for hot girls, and people with beer, and people that will let you crash at they're slope-side shack, and people that think just like I do, and people that give me free shit, and people that tell me how good I am, and.....


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

seems like you're the one who sucks these days - you're too damn picky!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm with the rest of the group on this one. Solo trips can be the most fun you'll have because the chances are high you'll meet some people you otherwise wouldn't have and more often then not people are super chill to solo outsiders and will do what they can to make you feel at home.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The last 2 solo days I went out, both of them I ended up getting on the lift with a cute young snowboard chick who was also riding solo for the day and they both asked if I wanted to ride with them for the rest of the day.....nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea solo is definitly funner sometimes. I try to split my times up to go with friends and play teacher or go alone and just hit the park the hole day or diamonds. Last time i went solo i ran into a few people that were as good as me and we party, and board ever since for the past couple years. 

Course when your friends say they dont wanna go and your going with the guys you met on the slope they get upset.. then you just throw a beer at them and say shoulda came a year back with me instead of left me solo dick. 

Funny how irony works right?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

TorpedoVegas said:


> The last 2 solo days I went out, both of them I ended up getting on the lift with a cute young snowboard chick who was also riding solo for the day and they both asked if I wanted to ride with them for the rest of the day.....nothing wrong with that.


Not to knock you, but the problem with that is once again having to wait up for people (not many girls can keep up) which defeats the purpose of a solo day. Talk to them on the lift, shred solo, meet them at the bar later, destroy their vaginas.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Smokehaus said:


> Not to knock you, but the problem with that is once again having to wait up for people (not many girls can keep up) which defeats the purpose of a solo day. Talk to them on the lift, shred solo, meet them at the bar later, destroy their vaginas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> seems like you're the one who sucks these days - you're too damn picky!


Hhhmmm maybe you're right....nahhh couldn't be me.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I go all over on trips solo. Got to be honest, I find it a lot easier. The people that are involved the more every tiny thing has to be decided by committee. I go for 15 days to Alaska and cat board, ride at Alyeska, drive to Valdez and Fairbanks and the entire time I can do what I want when I want. When you are married, you always have to compromise with the what the wife wants so it is really nice to have that week or two a year to make it all about you.



I concur.

yadda yadda 10 char


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't believe this was even posed as a question. I might go to a mountain with friends, but i typically will hit the slopes on my own. I then chat it up with people and make new friends. We all have something in common. This past weekend. I left the room at 10a.m before i even got on the lift I started talking to 2 girls. Turned out there were five total for bachelorette party. I ended up riding with them the entire weekend.....

Let me say it again, i go to the mtn with people to get good discounts. Me actually riding with you, unless we are on the same page, doesn't matter(unless you are filming me). The rest of the time i'm working on my skills and looking for Tail


This is what ensued:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

bassholic said:


> This is what ensued:


Payoff at 3:30!


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're going on the trip to 'snowboard' then it could be the best trip of your life. Often you meet very unique people when you go up the chairlift solo. My last time at the hill I had an interesting conversation with the mom of two olympic ski jumpers. That won't happen if you're with buddies. And as stated by others, you can get a lot more runs in by yourself. Instead of waiting for the next chair, you squeeze in with other singles or they'll let you go ahead because ur by yourself. I'd prefer music going down runs to friends... Then it's more of a self expression of which lines you pick. With friends, you're either leading and having to stop all the time cause they're yelling something at you or you're following them. Chairlift up may get boring at times though, lol.. especially if you're doing it more than one day such as a trip. Good opportunity to meet ladies though, haha. I remember one time at Sunshine Village I met a pro surfer from australia and her friend. That was fortunate blessing, lol.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Payoff at 3:30!


Exactly~! Just riding with girls, having them get me drinks, and splitting lunch, is nothing to talk about. What ensued later in the evening is what matters. We exchanged numbers and for some reason my text never made it through so they found my condo phone number and called me! And that only worked because we were in the same complex and the bus driver asked my condo name and number and one of the girls had to relay the info!

It was a good weekend.

What made this even more interesting is that this was my second trip of the season and second time finding a group of bachelorettes. Each wanting me to be the stripper. I dropped the ball the first time!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Exactly~! Just riding with girls, having them get me drinks, and splitting lunch, is nothing to talk about. What ensued later in the evening is what matters. We exchanged numbers and for some reason my text never made it through so they found my condo phone number and called me! And that only worked because we were in the same complex and the bus driver asked my condo name and number and one of the girls had to relay the info!
> 
> It was a good weekend.
> 
> What made this even more interesting is that this was my second trip of the season and second time finding a group of bachelorettes. Each wanting me to be the stripper. I dropped the ball the first time!


Doooooooooooooood!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't see the video?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> Can't see the video?


Synopsis: bassholic meets five pretty ladies out to have a good time. Shenanigans ensue.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

shenanigans indeed


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Def looked like fun even though I would of left those chicks in my dust (powder even). I just simply can not ride that slow for anyone.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Shazkar said:


> because I found a good deal for airfare, and so far none of my friends have expressed interest (in the last 45 minutes of asking people)... but I kind of want to go, but don't think that'd be nearly as fun.
> 
> stupid lame friends.


dude, seriously, go if you want and feel it's the right thing. 
You don't know how long you have on this planet, and for sure you never know how long you have to ride. I'm 40, and during my 20's not only was money sometimes an issue, I could NEVER find friends that wanted to do anything but...sit..., or go to bars etc.

I basically did nothing that I enjoyed doing like mountain biking, hiking, skiing/riding etc until about 5 years ago when I started doing alot of stuff by myself. Sure, it's always better having a good friend or family with you, but it is nice to be out alone too. Just gotta remember to stay within a normal track of others and not to go out of phone range in case you need to make a call. 

Bottom line, I ditched my chance at the Appalachian trail hike because I lost all interest from people, and that was not something I thought was safe to do alone. But everything else, I will do with or without people. I offer, and whomever is sitting waiting by my truck in the morning goes with..if no one, then I'm still hitting the road.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

*Informal poll*

You go on a solo snowboarding vacation. You find yourself presented with two options:

A.) Meet a bunch of single ladies ready to party, dial back the riding, and later do things you won't be able to tell your kids about.

or

B.) Ditch the ladies, eat a little, drink a little, jerk off to Skinemax, ride your brains out.


Which do you choose?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on the weather and possibly the last time I got my dick wet.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Depends on the weather and possibly the last time I got my dick wet.


Good answer!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am still sticking to my earlier answer though. Talk to them, get their info, ride like a champ, and meet up with them later.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm being faced with this exact situation. All my boarding buddies always seem to be out of spare cash and I will be making it to a real mountain this winter. If any of them can go then good but if not then ok. The past two seasons I was right there with them not having money until a job change last spring. Now I can afford to go almost anywhere. I've never been to a place over 500ft tall and I'll be damned if I'm waiting another year.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> *Informal poll*
> 
> You go on a solo snowboarding vacation. You find yourself presented with two options:
> 
> ...


It depends on how good the snow/riding is and how hot the ladies are. Truth be told, it snows every frackin year. If you don't get the pow goods on one trip, then you can always pony up another couple of hundred for a short trip 1 or 2 months later. There is snow all over the place.

Conversely, hot ladies looking to up close and personal at a ski resort who aren't already shacking up with some dude are a rarity. Hitting the slopes a few hours late because a hot 5'2" brunette is sleeping on your arm is A.O.K. with me. I'd happily buy an afternoon lift pass, hit the slopes with her and see if she is up for round 2 that night.

However, I can understand being disinterested if you're already regularly getting some back at home and don't get to see snow that often.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do it.. 

I will ride alone and have a blast... You don't need people slowing you up


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know why people are afraid to ride alone. I go by myself every single weekend and I love it. It is that escape for me. I just get out there, enjoy the fresh air, don't worry about my ex or school and just have fun. Going with friends can be fun for the company but I enjoy riding alone just as much if not more. Do it man!!! Go by yourself!!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> However, I can understand being disinterested if you're already regularly getting some back at home and don't get to see snow that often.


Get it on the regular at home has nothing to do with it. It's all about the strange. Life is about experiences


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool thread. I ride solo 99% percent of the time and always wondered about flyin out solo. Ive done day trips (3-5 hr drive), reading this thread defenitly changed the view for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> *Informal poll*
> 
> You go on a solo snowboarding vacation. You find yourself presented with two options:
> 
> ...


Definitely choosing A. I love snowboarding but I love women even more.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Go for it, If the trip is purely for snowboarding and not the nightlife, then I'd so much rather go alone. Meet people on the lift, and then go where you want and do what you want. No compromising.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Shazkar said:


> because I found a good deal for airfare, and so far none of my friends have expressed interest (in the last 45 minutes of asking people)... but I kind of want to go, but don't think that'd be nearly as fun.
> 
> stupid lame friends.


I'm about to head up to Breck/stone/vail area one last time before work starts up again by myself. Can't get anyone to go b/c either can't afford or can't take off. i have best of both worlds. winters off and money saved up. I also have really good options $120 round trip and a free place to stay. have season pass so only costs me gas to get there from airport. 

BTW if anyone will be there from Feb 2 to Feb 9 and wants to ride at expert level would love to meet & greet...


----------



## SatanRidesAlone (Jan 19, 2012)

Satan rides alone.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

bassholic said:


> Get it on the regular at home has nothing to do with it. It's all about the strange. Life is about experiences


:thumbsup: Classic!


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

SnowRock said:


> I am with everyone else.. go for it, especially if its a relatively short trip. I tacked on a visit to Mammoth on top of a work trip to cali last year and fully enjoyed it. Looking in to doing the same thing to get back up to whistler this year.
> 
> You will get more ridding in and probably feel fresher in the AM.. much easier to leave the bar after a beer and burger when you are solo versus with friends, although on many a work trip I have ended up out much later than expected when rolling solo.


Have to go to bed early, some things are more important than work............


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Old-timer said:


> Have to go to bed early, some things are more important than work............


9 years ago......how do people even find these threads to resurrect?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

GregT943 said:


> 9 years ago......how do people even find these threads to resurrect?


They show up as recommended threads.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> They show up as recommended threads.


I don't think I have ever noticed those were there, but as I type this reply I see a bunch of recommended threads from 2008 at the bottom of my screen. Maybe they should close out inactive threads that haven't had a response in 5 years to cut down on this daily occurrence.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I go riding by myself. So far I haven't gone on a week long trip but I've gone on day trips and weekend trips. I wouldn't mind going a week alone. That doesn't mean I wouldn't like to go with other riders or skiers. Or my family!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I usually don't like necro threads but this is a good topic!

I did a solo day trip a couple of years ago on the last week of the season. Day trip means 3.5 hour drive, day boarding, 3.5 hour return drive. The snow was good, weather was bluebird, I met some random boarder who was solo and we hung out all afternoon. A great day. Recommended!


----------



## OldSnow (Nov 20, 2019)

In 2019 when my wife was busy with work projects, I left for Austria by myself for some snowboarding trips. Would definitely do it again! 

Not having to worry about checking in with anyone for lunch, dinners, etc. Just pick a resort and make your own plans.
Made many new friends along the way, it was so much more enjoyable just being able to do your own thing.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

Shazkar said:


> because I found a good deal for airfare, and so far none of my friends have expressed interest (in the last 45 minutes of asking people)... but I kind of want to go, but don't think that'd be nearly as fun.
> 
> stupid lame friends.


if you want to ride and nobody else does, plan it all out and go. i've done solo to france and japan, it was super stressful at first but once i had actually written it all down an gone over it countless times i was able to book everything and do it. very glad i did ... even though the japan trip was during the worst season in recorded history i had an adventure.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Exploring solo is the best.


----------

